# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Formulas & Functions >  >  Convert date/time FROM UTC into EST with daylight savings.

## mikeJ64

Hello, 
 I'm trying to convert two separate columns that contain the date (MM/DD/YYYY) in the first column and the time (HH:MM:SS) in the second column.  The time is in UTC and I'd like to be able to covert it into EST/CST/PST with daylight savings time along with the correct date in column A1.  

Here is an example of what I have
DATE               TIME
1/1/2015	0:00:04
1/1/2015	0:00:05


Here is what I'd like to have as a result (for EST):
DATE                    TIME
12/31/2014      19:00:04
12/31/2014      19:00:05

Thanks

----------


## José Augusto

Hi

If you want a date time result in one cell use the formula =A2+B2-5/24 (A2 is a date and B2 is time)
If you want the result in tow cells use the formula =INT(A2+B2-5/24) for date and =MOD((A2+B2-5/24,10) for the time.

Best regards

----------


## JohnTopley

Try

=A2-TIME(5,0,0)

Or 4 if Daylight saving (?)

----------


## mikeJ64

Thanks all for the assistance.  Will Excel automatically "know" when daylight savings time is based on the date/time or is this a variable I have to account for in my process ?

----------


## JohnTopley

See here ...

http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/excel-q...ings-time.html

----------

